# Ford Focus ST 08 MY - Swissvax Best of Show



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

My Focus ST was previously detailed in August, using HD Cleanse topped by (2x coats) Zymől Glasur. Protection has dropped off now, and beading only evident on the roof - this is a car that does over 1000 miles a week so I`m quite happy with that much protection.

*Products/Equipment used:*
Wash Process:
ValetPro PH Neutral Snow foam
Autobrite foam lance
Karcher K3.99M
Meguiars APC (diluted 4:1 and 10:1 with water as required)
Bilberry Wheel Cleaner (diluted 5:1)
Autsmart Tardis
2x Lambswool Wash Mitts
Meguiars Microfibre wash mitt (wheels only)
3x B&Q Buckets
Megs Gold Class Shampoo (wheels only this time)
Dodo Juice Born to be mild
Swissvax Detail Brush
EZ Detail Brush

*Drying Process:*
Meguiars Last Touch
Sonus Der Wunder Towel
Miracle Dryer

*Paint Preperation/Cleansing:*
Sealey Polisher (soon to be replaced by a Makita, but does the job)
3M Backing plate
3M Yellow Polishing Pad
Dodo Juice Lime Prime

*LSP:*
Swissvax Best of Show
Zaino Z8

Also:
Simoniz Tyre shine
Autosol (exhaust tips)
Autoglym Fast Glass

The car is absolutely filthy, so time for a thorough detail while I am off for Christmas. Here's how it looked:

















































































































































Not happy at all, don't like my car's getting this dirty. So it was into the garage for a quick oil change, and a general look around to make sure all is ok.










Out into the wash bay the following day.



















My youngest brother started on the wheels whilst I got the slightly muckier job of the wheel arches. The wheels were soaked with Bilberry for a few minutes and then blasted off with the Karcher. Megs wash mitt used with Megs Gold Class shampoo to take the majority of the dirt off. Wheel dried (loosely) and AS Tardis applied and left to work loose the tar spots. Megs aggressive clay used to get any remaining stubborn bits off. Not perfect, but much better than before.





































The other three wheels were done in the same way. Wheel arches were soaked liberally in APC (10:1) and agitated with a brush, and then power washed with the Karcher. (Note - axle stands were used)

Rears Before:










Rears After:










Pic of the front arches being done (whole car lifts in the air..)










Fronts Before:










Fronts soaked in APC and agitated:










And After:



















My helper..










Engine bay - sprayed with APC (10:1) and agitated with various brushes, then rinsed off at low pressure. Care taken to avoid sensitive items.










A heavy duty snow foam required here - so 25mm of ValetPro PH Neutral Snowfoam plus 5-10mm of Megs APC and topped up with warm water. This gives a nice thick creamy foam. Left to soak, you can see the foam lifting off the dirt and dripping onto the ground. Car was snowfoamed twice to loosen as much dirt as possible.









































































A quick video..

























































Car washed using the two bucket method and Dodo Juice Born to be Mild. Could have been any shampoo really, I don't really see a huge difference in cleaning power between what I have. Looking much cleaner now.



















Clayed with the Megs Quick Clay kit (don't be fooled, the bottle is filled with Last Touch diluted 1:1 with water). The rear of the car was covered in loads of contaminants - I've got a feeling it's because of the exhaust gasses (this car is chipped and has a de-cat pipe).










Car was re-washed using the 2BM and Dodo Juice BTBM. Starting to get dark now.




























And the car then put away for the night.





































Car first of all taped up with 3M 3434 tape. I was worried about swirl marks, but there were barely any that could be seen or photographed.














































So product of choice - Dodo Juice Lime Prime on a 3M Yellow Polishing pad. Lime Prime is one of my new favourites, great on hard paint like this and offers a little correction with the polishing pad. Brought back some much needed gloss.










And post Lime Prime pics:





































One of my new purchases - Swissvax Best of Show. The Swissvax applicator is foam on top and a terry-towel like material on the underside - I think its a neat design.










Best of Show is real easy to get on nice and thin, and smells awesome when applying it.



















And buffed off to give a real glossy look, almost sealant-y in this respect.
































































Unfortunately no time for a second coat of BoS (have another car to detail). So a quick Zaino Z8 wipedown, the interior hovered and dusted, and the inside surfaces of the glass cleaned with AG Fast Glass.

The final shots..







































































































































































































I really love the Swissvax BoS, much glossier than Glasur and with much more flake pop. Its real easy to use too. I will be putting another 2 coats of Bos on it in two weeks time.

Thanks for looking guys.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

superb work


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice job there


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed and I'm a big fan of BoS :thumb:


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

nice job :thumb::thumb:

personally, I reckon that's the best colour for them :thumb:


----------



## SC4SC (May 8, 2008)

Good job. Nad


----------



## KleenChris (Apr 4, 2008)

Excellent work :thumb:...great write up also


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Very nice indeed, definately the nicest colour in them. Must cost you a fortune in fuel if you say it does 1000 miles per week!!??


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice work mate. - Might get BOS one day.

'Rari pics please


----------



## pav-g (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree superb work. Really enjoyed following the picture story. I dont think ive seen so many pictures in a thread before (must be some sort of record) but credit where credits due and well done.


----------



## nickf1 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lovely transformation


----------



## Piratez (Jun 28, 2008)

Excellent work mate ...lovely color and rims :wave:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning work, really have a soft spot for these STs


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Looks fantastic mate, well done. Best colour IMO too. :thumb:

p.s. you missed out your number plate on one of the pictures.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

ClarkeG said:


> Very nice indeed, definately the nicest colour in them. Must cost you a fortune in fuel if you say it does 1000 miles per week!!??


It does, but it goes against the business. Only runs on Shell V Power


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

joe_0_1 said:


> Nice work mate. - Might get BOS one day.
> 
> 'Rari pics please


Sorry - its a customer's car.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Looks fantastic mate, well done. Best colour IMO too. :thumb:
> 
> p.s. you missed out your number plate on one of the pictures.


Thanks - I must find an easier way to cover up those plates.


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

V nice work on a V dirty motor
colour not my 1st choice, but nice motor


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> p.s. you missed out your number plate on one of the pictures.


The ones on the wall?:thumb:


----------



## GaryST220 (Oct 6, 2008)

Awesome stuff, but I think we need a few more pictures of that interior and engine bay


----------



## OILRS (Oct 26, 2008)

Great pics mate and a really good read well done :thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Fantastic write up and great piccies of a lovely motor. I've used BOS a few times now and am also very impressed with it.


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Great job mate, really looks spot on now :thumb:


----------



## aussiedriver (Oct 7, 2008)

Great write up of a job well done


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

very nice there. how much power do you get with the decat and remap then?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

s3 rav said:


> very nice there. how much power do you get with the decat and remap then?


305Bhp. Has a intercooler, air filter and stage 3+ Superchips map.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> 305Bhp. Has a intercooler, air filter and stage 3+ Superchips map.


Silly question what MPG are you getting on average?


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Great work :argie: Whats the deal with the back garden bodyshop / garage? Is that your business? Looks pretty cool!


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

ooh sounds very nice there that does. do have a soft spot for st's


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

do you have any probs with mot with the decat?


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Great write up:thumb: Whats hiding under the red car cover?


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

nice lot of pics and great result :thumb:


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

nice work it looks great


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

ClarkeG said:


> Silly question what MPG are you getting on average?


Between 27-29mpg on V-Power, and 24-27 mpg on normal unleaded.

remap gives a 4mpg advantage too.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

s3 rav said:


> do you have any probs with mot with the decat?


Doesn't need an MOT. lol


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Rich H said:


> Great work :argie: Whats the deal with the back garden bodyshop / garage? Is that your business? Looks pretty cool!


Anything from detailing to modifications and major accident repairs. We limit ourselves to specialist cars though. Have a search through my previous threads. :thumb:


----------



## VZSS250 (Jan 8, 2008)

Great work, thanks for making the effort to post so many great pics and explaining your process so well, especially your simple comment regarding the useability of BOS and description of the Swissvax applicator. I think I'll get me a tub now, as useability was my final concern.


----------



## rodders (Jul 8, 2008)

looks great, you did a good job!


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Saqib200 said:


> Anything from detailing to modifications and major accident repairs. We limit ourselves to specialist cars though. Have a search through my previous threads. :thumb:


I remember seeing your thread on the Rolls Royce which was uber impressive


----------



## rallyeS2 (Oct 15, 2008)

From the lights and tailpipes looks like a Ferrari 360 under the cover?? Pics?


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Great job was certainly in need of a wash! :thumb:


----------



## detritus (Mar 1, 2008)

Awsome job, great write up, lots of pics but all there for a purpose. Very dirty car but fantastic turn around. Love the ST, seriously considering changing my VXR for one - not orange though. 
Looked like a 360 under the cover to me. 
Detritus.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great work boys! Lovely car and awesome color, too!


----------



## Ultimate (Feb 18, 2007)

nice job, did you put the rear axle stands on the actual lip of the sill? I had trouble finding a jacking point and a point for the axle stands on mine.
Is it lowered?


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

looks brilliant mate loving the asbo orange:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Ultimate said:


> nice job, did you put the rear axle stands on the actual lip of the sill? I had trouble finding a jacking point and a point for the axle stands on mine.
> Is it lowered?


The car is on Eibachs at the moment. I jacked up the car from the centre at the rear, and placed the axle stands under the sills as a 'just-in-case'. I don't actually drop the car onto the stands.

At the front I placed the axle stands under the wishbone knuckle. hope that helps.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

VZSS250 said:


> Great work, thanks for making the effort to post so many great pics and explaining your process so well, especially your simple comment regarding the useability of BOS and description of the Swissvax applicator. I think I'll get me a tub now, as useability was my final concern.


It really is a great wax. Its quite hard to see on the paint, it really does go on that thin. Comes off extremely easily (easier than my Glasur anyway), leaves no smears or marks. Highly recommended.


----------



## dave355 (Jul 18, 2008)

rallyeS2 said:


> From the lights and tailpipes looks like a Ferrari 360 under the cover?? Pics?


yea i would say 360 spider?


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

Nice turnaround. 

Don't take this the wrong way, but I would take your 305bhp with a pinch of salt, even more so if that was obtained on the Superchips rollers. 

What was your whp?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome the orange really pops when the sun hits it:argie::argie::argie::thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

dave355 said:


> yea i would say 360 spider?


And first prize goes to...


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

looks great mate, never used swissvax (z1m0l fan) but most folk seem who use it seem to like the finish so might give a go sometime. Just using werkstat acrylic kit at the minute for winter protection and then back to z1m0l for the summer.


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Really awesome mate!
Colour comes out lovely.

Which rotary did you use? And which speed (spreed, reparing, refining)?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

TwinSport said:


> Really awesome mate!
> Colour comes out lovely.
> 
> Which rotary did you use? And which speed (spreed, reparing, refining)?


I used a Sealey Rotary - I've ordered a Makita now though.

Spread at about 1000rpm for 1 pass
Work at 1600 rpm until residue is abt to go clear (around 4 passes)
Refine at about 1000rpm for 1-2 passes

Problem with the Sealey is that at its lowest speed its spinning at around 1000rpm, hence I've ordered a Makita which can go a little slower.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Great attention to detail throughout there, and a cracking shine in the afters


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Saqib200 said:


> I used a Sealey Rotary - I've ordered a Makita now though.
> 
> Spread at about 1000rpm for 1 pass
> Work at 1600 rpm until residue is abt to go clear (around 4 passes)
> ...


You will be happy with the Makita, I've also one and love it.

Thanks for the speed setup, I'll soon try it on an old Ford Capri  .


----------

